# Plywood. Cabinet grade vs. Furniture grade.



## RonInOhio

Admittedly I'm not an expert on lumber and plywood. I did find a good kiln though that will be 
my supplier likely of my hardwoods. He gave a resource for cabinet grade plywood.

The other day I came across a reference to cabinet grade and furniture grade plywood. I always thought cabinet grade was furniture grade but I digress.

Can someone point out the differences ? Not just in the plywood, but the cost differences. I'm going to assume furniture grade is more stable and less prone to voids and such. Also I would assume.furniture grade come in a wider variety of veneers.

So cabinet grade would be the premium grade construction grade in plywood ?

And furniture grade would be high quality ply with hardwood veneers on the last layer ?

Or are the two interchangable and really only the outside veneer determines the difference ?


----------



## upinflames

Ron, both are considered the same in some areas, the two top grades are N and A. Grade N is limited to 6 repairs per panel, Grade A is limited to 18 repairs per panel.There should be no voids in either grade.

In my neck of the woods I have one supplier with cabinet grade and another with paint grade. The paint grade is of better quality than the cab grade, go figure. 
Most hardwood veneers are considered cab or furniture grade.

I can get cab grade pine for around $25.00 a 4×8 sheet, paint grade is $36.00 The other hardwood veneers vary from $38 - $85 a sheet.

As long as the top veneer is the same species, it should mix and match in a build might have to get creative with some dyes instead of stain, if it's different "brands".


----------



## wapakfred

It may vary some by manufacturer, but the stuff I get is from Columbia Forest Products. My supplier refers to it as "hardwood ply", while most folks call it cabinet grade ply. I've never heard it referred to as furniture ply. Anyway, within the choices I have (most common hardwoods) the plywood seems to be the same with the exception of the outer veneers (of course). What I get is all graded A-1 (the best), though my supplier has it in lower grades as well. But if you peeled the outside veneers off, I'm not sure you could find any difference in what's inside…it seems to be poplar plys, and while there is an occasional void, they are few and far between. I mentioned I've never heard this stuff called furniture ply, but what I get is easily useable for the finest pieces, and most of what I buy isn't rotary cut, but rather qtr. sawn or rift sawn plywood. I should add that most of this stuff approaches $100/sheet for 3/4" thick stock.


----------



## RonInOhio

Appreciate the replies and clarification. I too had not heard of furniture grade until a few weeks 
ago.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

+1 to *dust* people call them all different things… the letter classifications are what is important. read here and here.


----------

